# come shoot with me



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I wish I were closer. I'd be there waiting for you early Saturday morning.
Super opportunity to work with a very knowledgeable coach. You guys who can get there are missing out if you don't go.
Mike, you are doing a good thing for archery. Thank you!
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thank you Allen for the kind words. all PMs answered all e-mails to. ill make this clear; there will be NO charge to anyone who comes out. kids, adults, young, old , men, women it don't matter . i will help you with your archery. you will be required to sign a release form. other than that its all free. :dog1:


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Archery could use a few more like Mike 66.


----------



## B111 (Jun 28, 2016)

He is a good guy and know how to help !


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks subconsciously for the kind words............and b111 and his buddy scissors. i happen to see them both today ..and watched wild bill [b111] touch 3 arrows at 30 yards with perfect form.i didnt get to watch scissors shoot but hes was very happy also.great job both of you guys!!! and it just gonna get better and better...hold on and follow your shot seq. like its written in granite. coach mike


----------

